# Schaltschrankbau Nebengewerbe



## SPS-Profi (29 September 2008)

Hi Leute....

Ich möchte mich gerne im Schaltschrankbau als Nebengewerbe selbständig machen.

Komme aus Bayern Raum Nürnberg. 
Habe 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung inkl. Lehre zum Energielelektroniker Betriebstechnik. Diverse Fortbildungen in SPS , Sicherheitstechnik und CAD. Habe in meinem derzeitigen Betrieb etliche Anlagen modernisiert bzw. auch neu entworfen.

könnt ihr mir tips geben??? wie gehe ich das an???


----------



## MSB (29 September 2008)

Wenn du bei deiner Qualifikation nicht was vergessen hast,
dann offiziell gar nicht.

Was du vergessen haben könntest:
- Staatlich gepr. Techniker
- Meister
- Dipl.Ing.

Ansonsten darfst du ohne Abnahme durch o.g. Berufsgruppen gar nichts "neu" bauen.
Das einzige was dann erlaubt wäre, ist Service und Warung ...

Ansonsten ab zum Amt und Gewerbeschein abholen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wincc (3 Oktober 2008)

ok und wenn ich oben genanntes als mitarbeiter haben würde???
bzw. auf teilzeit halbtsags oder stundenbasis? 

wie siehts dann aus?


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Also bauen darf man therotisch nicht (handwerk) lässt sich aber leicht umgehen, bei einer Prüfung sagt man ... ich assembliere hier nur fertige Bauteile zu einer fertigen Komponente... ob das ein Handwerk ist , wäre zu bezweifeln.

ABER:

anschliessen und in Betrieb nehmen, da sieht es anders aus.
Das darf man nur mit Zulassung, und einen Eintrag bekommt man nicht so einfach mit einer Teilzeitkraft, ist aber möglich. Man kann jemanden als Konzessionsträger ernennen, aufpassen muss man dabei das diese Leute das nicht für mehrere betriebe machen, denn wenn das auffliegt ist man die Konzession schnell wieder los, da die VNB davon ausgehen das man nur einen Betrieb betreuen kann.

Eine Alternative wäre ein freuer Partner, man baut nur den Schrank und zum anschliessen nimmt man einen zugelassenen Partner mit. Der kostet dann immer nur dann was, wenn es auch notwendig wäre.

Und zum Abschluss.
Ich kenne zig Betriebe die alles machen und eigentlich nix dürfen. In zwanzig Jahren sind in meinem Umfeld nur zwei Betriebe aufgefallen.
Einer hat Schaltschrank montiert und angeschlossen: sofortige Betriebsstilllegung und 15000DM Strafe.
Ein anderer hatte zwar Konzession, hat aber Lüftungsanlagen montiert: 25000DM Strafe.
War aber alles vor der Handwerksrollen-Reform.


----------



## s.leuschke (8 Oktober 2008)

Oder Du suchst Dir eine Schaltschrankbau-Firma, welche Dir pro Forma die Aufträge gibt, und den Kopf hin hält.
Die lässt sich das halt bezahlen.


----------



## Tobi P. (12 Oktober 2008)

Ich würde hier einfach mal bei der Handwerkskammer anfragen. Es gibt im Elektrobereich nämlich durchaus Arbeitsgebiete in denen man sich auch ohne Meisterbrief selbstständig machen kann, z.b. Errichter von Kabel/Leitungsanlagen ohne Anschlussarbeiten. Hier wird ja nur der Schrank selbst gebaut, Anschlussarbeiten werden wohl nicht stattfinden. Und als Geselle ist man auch zur Durchführung messtechnischer Prüfungen berechtigt und befähigt (sollte man zumindest sein). Ich bin z.b. auch nur Geselle und trotzdem eigenverantwortlich in der Prüfung ortsfester und ortsveränderlicher Elektroanlagen nach VDE0100-610 bzw. VDE0701-0702 tätig 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## s.leuschke (13 Oktober 2008)

Mit dem Errichten stimmt.
Wo ich noch in meiner Heimat lebte ( Sachsen ) hies es dann im Klartext  Kabelverleger im Hochbau ( ab 1m über Boden ) ohne Anschlussarbeiten.

Da müsste man hier eigentlich angeben  Montage von Bauelementen.
Nur weiss ich jetzt hier nicht, wie es im Falle eines Falles mit der Versicherung aussieht.


----------



## Tobi P. (13 Oktober 2008)

Das müsste man dann mit der Versicherung abklären. Um ne vernünftige Betriebshaftpflicht kommt er eh nicht herum.


Gruß Tobi


----------

